# Well, I Messed Up Here...Admins Got Me!



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

I signed in and I got this:







Must have been about that post I made about the Weedeater and the sheep. Oooops.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 12, 2015)

Bad Pookie. What did you do?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Pookie, you might like this thread where we write messages to our pets:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/16825-Dear-Cat-Dog-messages-to-our-pets/page4


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh, noes!  It's a _cat_astrophe!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2015)

...seriously!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh YEAH?????


----------



## Shirley (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oh YEAH?????
> 
> View attachment 22829



Mean eyed cat!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Original pic of Tigger:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

tinytn said:


>



That's funny Tintin.
Someone here in the forum said only today that they were considering doing that to me! 
Did I mess up then?
I mean, come on.
I am Boozercruiser.
What could I possibly ever do or say wrong to deserve THAT      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!!!layful:


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> That's funny Tintin.
> Someone here in the forum said only today that they were considering doing that to me!
> Did I mess up then?
> I mean, come on.
> ...



Sorry, Boozer. What did you say? I was ignoring you. Oh, sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Sorry, Boozer. What did you say? I was ignoring you. Oh, sorry, wrong forum!









So come on then Pookie.
Spill de beans.
What forum was that then?
And what wuz your name?

I just LOVE riddles!!!

Do you fancy a pillow fight to settle this?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

Bring it on, Boozer!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Bring it on, Boozer!








Name the time and the place Pookie, and I will book my flight!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

Here. Step #502, 5:00pm EST Tuesday, Oct. 20. Don't be late.






And I got my pillows from a hotel that was infested with bedbugs and radiation in Chernobyl. Be prepared.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Here. Step #502, 5:00pm EST Tuesday, Oct. 20. Don't be late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charming Pookie.
I just knew that you would play dirty!layful:


----------

